# Is the extended warranty partially refundable if car was totaled?



## bboylen (Feb 26, 2015)

I recently totaled my e92 M3 about 6 months after I bought it (slid on black ice). I paid quite a bit up front for an extended warranty plan for the car that would have lasted until June of 2017. I'm being told by the dealership that even though I never even used it, due to the fact that the warranty technically "started", that they cannot give me any type of prorated refund. 

Is this true? I find it hard to believe that the money is effectively wasted. I've owned 6 BMWs now and have been a loyal customer so I'm really shocked that I'm being told I cannot even get a prorated refund back for something I never used.

Anyone know?


----------



## hankdoll (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your accident. I'm not sure which warranty it is, but I wouldn't trust what the dealer is saying about the warranty being started clause. Some extended warranties give a percent back as a refund at the end of the duration if never used. Silly question, but have you read the fine print on your contract? I imagine the answer is there.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

hankdoll said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident. I'm not sure which warranty it is, but I wouldn't trust what the dealer is saying about the warranty being started clause. Some extended warranties give a percent back as a refund at the end of the duration if never used. Silly question, but have you read the fine print on your contract? I imagine the answer is there.


This. read the contract, and if there is a remedy, follow the steps. I've had dealerships tell me until they were blue in the face that XYZ was true, when in fact ABC was true over as little as $200. a contract is a contract is a contract.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

A BMW extended warranty adds to trade in value on a car you own because it is passed on to the new owner. On that basis there is no value being passed on but neither is there when an insurance paid you so it seems this is a form of insurance also.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Just need to read the contract. It wouldn't surprise me if in this case the dealer is correct. N4S


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

What about your insurance settlement covering the warranty cost since it was part of your payment for the car?


----------



## pbdrive (Mar 9, 2015)

bboylen said:


> I recently totaled my e92 M3 about 6 months after I bought it (slid on black ice). I paid quite a bit up front for an extended warranty plan for the car that would have lasted until June of 2017. I'm being told by the dealership that even though I never even used it, due to the fact that the warranty technically "started", that they cannot give me any type of prorated refund.
> 
> Is this true? I find it hard to believe that the money is effectively wasted. I've owned 6 BMWs now and have been a loyal customer so I'm really shocked that I'm being told I cannot even get a prorated refund back for something I never used.
> 
> Anyone know?


I'm dealing with the same issue on a car that may now be totaled and here's what I found in my paperwork. I also called to confirm.

From the dealer, I purchased EasyCare Gold Certified Wrap on my CPO for $1,747 on 11/18/14 and my car was involved in an accident 3/7/15.

*"After 30 days (for used vehicles), with or without a claim, YOUR cancellation refund will be calculated on a pro rata basis, and YOU will receive the lesser of the unused portion of the days or mileage that this VSC has been in effect, compared to the term shown in the Customer information section of this VSC, minus a cancellation fee not to exceed the lesser of ten percent (10%) of this VSC purchase price or $25."*

So I called to get the remaining value and it's 89.57% with a $25 fee. So, I'll expect to receive nearly all of it back. Not terrible.


----------



## bboylen (Feb 26, 2015)

pbdrive said:


> I'm dealing with the same issue on a car that may now be totaled and here's what I found in my paperwork. I also called to confirm.
> 
> From the dealer, I purchased EasyCare Gold Certified Wrap on my CPO for $1,747 on 11/18/14 and my car was involved in an accident 3/7/15.
> 
> ...


They gave me a pro-rated refund on the wrap, but refused to offer me anything for the extended warranty. Also really pissed at Dinan for not offering ANY type of deal for me on new engine and DCT software after wrecking the car less than a week later. I'm thinking about filing a better business bureau complaint against them because you think that they would WANT to help out people to retain business. If they had given me a deal, I would have posted here with the opposite review of them and would have said how good they were.


----------

